# What kind of boat in "Dead Calm"?



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

I just watched Dead Calm again for about the tenth time and I always try to see what kind of boat it is. There are very few long shots of the boat but it looks pretty big, lilke 50+ feet, it's a ketch but other than that I can't tell.

I've even watched the credits to see if it said there but it doesn't.

Any ideas?


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Google is your friend:

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_company_manufactured_the_sailboat_used_in_the_movie_'Dead_Calm'


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I have to say I'm a bit skeptical about that answer... It's been a while since I saw the movie but I don't think that boat was a) 80 feet or b) a former maxi racer.. My recollection was more of a Gulfstar 60 ish sort of boat..

But the only thing I'm sure of is that I'm not sure at all.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Here's a trailer for the movie. You be the judge:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097162/trailers-screenplay-E11986-314


----------



## seahitch (Jul 25, 2007)

*leaning over the side*

I don't have the movie, but didn't she lean over the side and grasp his arm. Shat angle of heel, what speed, and how much rfeeboard. Would this not give some indication of type of boat?


----------



## seahitch (Jul 25, 2007)

*typing errors*

Sorry should have read before posting. Typing errors, what and freeboard were what was intended


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Fstbttms said:


> Here's a trailer for the movie. You be the judge:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097162/trailers-screenplay-E11986-314


That's kind of inconclusive, though the old schooner the nutcase came from could be that long...

Anyhow the Wiki info could well be right.... but it is Wiki


----------



## Sasha_V (Feb 28, 2004)

there you go...

http://www.equinoxe.it/extranet/Stormvogel/ext.htm


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Sasha_V said:


> there you go...
> 
> http://www.equinoxe.it/extranet/Stormvogel/ext.htm


Excellent! Thanks Sasha, looks like Wiki was right on.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah, except that 22 meters is 72 feet, not 80 feet. Maybe they counted the bowsprit


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

There was a boat in Dead Calm?

All I rember is some young, hot redheaded lass with an accent.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That would be Nicole Kidman. 


midlifesailor said:


> There was a boat in Dead Calm?
> 
> All I rember is some young, hot redheaded lass with an accent.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

midlifesailor said:


> All I rember is some young, hot redheaded lass with an accent.


Unfortunately, she's altered her good looks with plastic surgery and now boasts a permanently startled expression and a complexion like a rain-swollen grape.

http://education.makemeheal.com/index.php/Kidman,_Nicole


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sad but true... especially if you've seen her in The Golden Compass.


Valiente said:


> Unfortunately, she's altered her good looks with plastic surgery and now boasts a permanently startled expression and a complexion like a rain-swollen grape.
> 
> http://education.makemeheal.com/index.php/Kidman,_Nicole


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

midlifesailor said:


> There was a boat in Dead Calm?
> 
> All I rember is some young, hot redheaded lass with an accent.


Another small bit of trivia: The very few real background shots in the movie were filmed in the Whitsundays, somewhere near Lindeman Island.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Valiente said:


> Unfortunately, she's altered her good looks with plastic surgery and now boasts a permanently startled expression and a complexion like a rain-swollen grape.
> 
> http://education.makemeheal.com/index.php/Kidman,_Nicole


Ah, she was lost when she hooked up with Cruise.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

I've never found Kidman to be particularly attractive but the gratuitous underwear shots in the recent remake of "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" (called "The Invasion") proved that she is one boo-yah hottie.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I saw Dead Calm for the first time a few days ago on cable. My wife and I had a good laugh. First, a couple double handing a boat that size across the middle of the pacific, and without even the need for self tailing winches or an autopilot. Then when the guy gets trapped aboard the sinking boat, makes his way out, only to build a real POS raft out of junk instead of hopping back on the dinghy. Then when she's on her way to the rescue (singlehanding the 80 ft yacht no less) she leaves the boat in the capable hands of her rope tied to the wheel autopilot, and climbs up the mast to stand on the spreader for a better view. When she spots him in the dark under full sail from her mast high vantage point, she magically reappears on deck in time for her 90 pound self to snatch a 175 pound man from the sea with one hand from the windward side at 10 knots.

All I've got to say is WHAT A WOMAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah dream woman .. sadly most wouldn't excerpt the effort to put it on or off <edited for PG-13>, and yet we wish...


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

When she pulled him on board with one hand, my non-sailing wife looked at me and said "they haven't been practicing man overboard drills have they"

She might catch on to this sailing thing some day.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

US27inKS said:


> When she pulled him on board with one hand, my non-sailing wife looked at me and said "they haven't been practicing man overboard drills have they"
> 
> She might catch on to this sailing thing some day.


Nicole Kidman pull *anything *on board with one hand?? You mustn't have seen the wires hooked up to the overhead crane..


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I've got something Nicole could pull with one hand onboard my boat.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BF-

She'd have to find it first, you gonna give her a microscope too.. 


bestfriend said:


> I've got something Nicole could pull with one hand onboard my boat.


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.stormvogel.net/home.html


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I just watched this again. The one handed MOB tug was impressive. But even more impressive was when she miraculously hoisted herself onto the second spreader!!! While under sail no less!!!! ...to look for her man.





(At about 2:06)

Why she wasn't even wearing a pfd! Ask yourself Nicole...What Would Dog Do?

(PS - And another thing...why didn't Billy just use his hands to utile the rope?)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> I just watched this again. The one handed MOB tug was impressive. But even more impressive was when she miraculously hoisted herself onto the second spreader!!! While under sail no less!!!! ...to look for her man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have to admit she has the emotive power of galvanised iron dunny.....


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

True - but also a rather cute bum.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

We know that smacky wouldn't have a clue...


smackdaddy said:


> I just watched this again. The one handed MOB tug was impressive. But even more impressive was when she miraculously hoisted herself onto the second spreader!!! While under sail no less!!!! ...to look for her man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Remind me to install a few snorkels in the boat..


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Gentlemen, let's not get too analytical here.
Dudes, it's Nicole Kidman! 


A ginger with perky nips and legs longer than a Ragnar post- what's not to like? arguing about the implausibilities of the acts of derring-do in the face of the bewitching evidence is like debating the badassedness of Chuck Norris- some things that is, just is.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Another interesting item that I missed in this gripping tale. Why didn't the bad guy just reach down to his feet and untie himself? The extra length of rope would have come in handy for strangling the wench.


----------



## adewall (Oct 18, 2002)

*S/V Golden Plover*

Sorry to get back to the original subject, but the sunken schooner used in Dead Calm was the "Golden Plover" - an old coal carrying cargo vessel according to this reference: http://www.ibiblio.org/samneill/films/dcpn.txt

I was aboard her in 1995, when she was (and still is, as far as I know) used for sail and dive charters on the Great Barrier Reef - sailing out of Cairns. At the time they told us the story of her "second life" when she was restored for the movie. Apparently they also built a model of the Golden Plover for the scenes of her sinking.

I tried to post a shot that I took of her, but it apparently didn't work - I've posted it on Flikr: Golden Plover_092395_2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------

